# Office PC zusammenstellen



## timestamp (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Forum

Ich würde demnächst gerne einen Office PC zusammenbauen, und würde gerne wissen, ob folgende Teile zusammen passen. 

ASRock N68C-S UCC NF630A GF7025 AM2+ µATX

AMD Sempron 140 2.70GHz AM3 1MB 45W TRAY

DDR3 1024MB SO-DIMM Transcend JetRam DDR3-1333 CL9

LG DVD-Brenner GH22NS50 SATA Schwarz Bulk

LG DVD-Rom DH16NS3 SATA Schwarz Bulk

Arctic Cooling Alpine 64 Pro S939, AM2(+), AM3

Darauf soll WinXP 32bit laufen.
Wäre nett wenn sich jemand meldet 


achja: ist es richtig das ich mit dem Motherboard keine Graka/Soundka brauche? Das einzige was damit gemacht werden soll ist Textverarbeitung, Fotos angucken, Musik abspielen und er muss ins Internet kommen. Muss ich dafür noch eine extra Netzwerkkarte einbauen, ich werde aus der Mainboardbeschreibung nämlich nicht ganz schlau


----------



## fluessig (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Timestamp,

also die Beschreibung zum Mainboard auf der Seite ist wirklich unübersichtlich formatiert. Zu den Fragen:
Grafikkarte und Soundkarte sind dabei, auch ein Netzwerkanschluss (da steht auf der Seite "1 x Netzwerk - Ethernet 10Base-T/100Base-TX - RJ-45" - das ist der LAN Anschluss).

Bei AMD kenn ich mich leider nicht so aus, aber wahrscheinlich passen RAM und CPU schon zusammen. Nur 1 GB ist nicht nur nicht zeitgemäß sondern tatsächlich wenig, denn Du nutzt eine Grafikkarte mit Shared Memory. D.h. bis zu 256 MB von diesem 1 GB sind schon weg nur für die Grafikkarte. Windows selbst schluckt auch noch einen schönen Teil (wenn alles installiert ist hat man schnell mal so 300 MB im Leerlauf weg), dann sollte man sich schon genau überlegen, ob man jetzt noch ein Tab im Browser mehr aufmacht oder nicht. Da müssen unbedingt 2 GB rein (2x1 GB zwecks Dual Channel)

Wenn Du dem Rechner so einen richtig geilen Boost geben willst, dann kaufst Du für 100 Euro noch eine 60 GB SSD mit SandForce 1200 Chipsatz rein, z.B. http://www.alternate.de/html/solrSe...detail&link=solrSearch/listing.productDetails ). Das ist nicht nur super leise, sondern auch einfach geil schnell. Allerdings dann bitte nicht mehr XP sondern ein modernes Betriebssystem verwenden - also Windows 7 (das kann SSDs besser nutzen - Stichwort Trim).

Zwei optische Laufwerke halte ich auch schon nicht mehr für zeitgemäß - der Brenner reicht meistens. Niemand kopiert heute noch viel von einem Laufwerk auf das andere und auch sonst wüsste ich einfach keinen Vorteil. Aber vielleicht hast Du ja einen triftigen Grund dafür, dann erleuchte mich bitte 

Gruß
fluessig


----------



## timestamp (17. Oktober 2010)

Der triftige Grund dafür wäre wohl meine Mutter, die noch ein wenig "old-school" ist 
Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort  Ich werde dann wohl besser einen RAM-Riegel mehr einpacken, aber die high-end platte ist nicht wirklich notwendig, dafür wird der PC zu selten benutzt. Als Festplatte wolte ich die hier verwenden: 
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...8AS-7200U-m-16MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA-II.html

Der PC sollte dazu mit folgendem Netzteil laufen:
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p633140_Netzteil-350W-Xilence-Power-Rev3.html

Klappt das soweit?


----------



## fluessig (17. Oktober 2010)

Beim Netzgerät dran denken, dass Du nur 2 S-ATA Stromanschlüsse hast, aber mit den zwei optischen Laufwerken und der Festplatte 3 bräuchtest.


----------



## timestamp (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich konnte meine Mutter jetzt überreden das einfache Laufwerk ohne Brenner wegzulassen. Dann sollte das doch alles so passen oder?


----------



## chmee (18. Oktober 2010)

Hast Du Dir schon Gedanken gemacht, ihr einen MiniPC a la Asus B202 oder Asrock Ion 330 zu kaufen? Ich habe die B202 erfolgreich in einem Büro verbaut, der Kunde war seeehr glücklich, weil das Ding hinten an die VESA-Schraublöcher des Monitors rangemacht werden, zuhause hab ich einen Asrock ION330 als Mediastation, und dieser macht seinen Job genauso hervorragend (auch FullHD).

So ein Ding kostet lediglich ~270Eur, ist klein, leise, hat nen minimalen Stromverbrauch und sieht allemal besser aus als ein Towergehäuse. Für die genannten Belange reichen sie allemal.

mfg chmee


----------



## timestamp (18. Oktober 2010)

Naja, der kostet aber immer noch ~100€ mehr als die oben genannten Teile


----------



## chmee (18. Oktober 2010)

100Eur, die man auf Stromkosten, Arbeitszeit und Sprechstunden verteilen kann.. Die Entscheidung ist Deine. ganz klar 

(Auf Anhieb will ich nicht glauben, dass Du obiges System inklusive Win-OS für 170Eur bekommst..)

mfg chmee


----------



## fluessig (18. Oktober 2010)

Selbst wenn er genausoviel ausgibt - die MiniPCs sind doch in der Leistung weit hinter dem Sempron. Von meinem Netbook bin ich performancetechnisch schon enttäuscht - würde beim OfficePC, wo Platz eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt einen Tower nehmen.


----------



## chmee (19. Oktober 2010)

naja, wie ich schon sagte, ich habe ein Office mit 3 B202 ausgestattet, alltägliche Officearbeiten mit einer DB vom Server. Ich benutze den ION330 zuhause als Mediacenter inklusive FullHD-Wiedergabe mit 5.1-Sound. Ein Freund hat auch den ION330 empfohlen bekommen, im Grunde genommen macht er das Übliche, surfen, eMails, Musik hören, Filme gucken. Er hat sich bis Dato nicht beschwert. Wir reden bei einem Office-PC doch nicht von Photoshop, Gaming und Cinema4D. Klar ist der Sempron schneller, aber wozu? (nachtrag: Ich hab auf meinem Atom-Netbook sogar schon an AfterEffects gesessen, ist nicht so flüssig wie eine aktuelle Hausmaschine, aber weit entfernt von "geht nicht")

Wie dem auch sei. Ich wollte nur nochmal darlegen, dass ein Atom-CPU für die Haushaltsaufgaben absolut geeignet ist. Im ION330 sind 2GB + 320GB HDD drin und für ~80Eur mehr sogar ein BD-Laufwerk. Nicht zu vergessen, der WAF-Faktor.

mfg chmee


----------

